# Silver gasket on oil drain plug



## santocielo14 (Apr 22, 2008)

I have an 08 GTI MKV do i remove the silver washer on there or just add a new crush washer to it??


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

none of the above. THe silver washer is reuseable.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_none of the above. THe silver washer is reuseable. 

Agbreed, that silver washer doesn't seem like it coming off unless you really take it off.
If you want to replaced it people ussualy buy a new (stock) bolt with the washer....unless you get a magnetic bolt than you can replace your washer.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

If it begins to leak, just cut it off with some wire nippers and put a new one on. I prefer the copper ones, they seam to seal better. Some will tell you that the aluminum pan and copper washers are incompatible, but that is all my MK4 has seen since I have owned it and it hasn't been an issue yet (over 70k miles changed every 5k)


----------



## fastnetmail2 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

don't you just hate what vw do. my ex toyota didn't have any of that washer and it never leaked.


----------



## Iscariote (Jul 19, 2006)

I bought a new drain plug with the washer installed from Bud @ Checkered Flag. He charged me a dollar.
Reusable? Replaceable? Probably, but it's just a dollar so I picked one up when I changed my oil last week.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Silver gasket on oil drain plug (santocielo14)*

Another alternative is to buy a reusable magnetic drain plug from ECS or others for about $10. You can order crush washers at the same time. Magnetic drain plugs are good for clean oil obsessed people like me.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Silver gasket on oil drain plug (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_Another alternative is to buy a reusable magnetic drain plug from ECS or others for about $10. You can order crush washers at the same time. Magnetic drain plugs are good for clean oil obsessed people like me.

Same here. But without a new plug I've always added a new crush washer each time. IMO the existing silver washer has a limited number of uses as you can see deformation on it.


----------

